# 97 front end conversion



## nismo_whiteboi (Feb 5, 2003)

i am looking for a lil bit of help here. i have a 95 240sx. i want to do the 97 front end conversion and i am wondering what all do i need to do it. i think all i need is the bumper, grill, lights, and hood. i am thinking i need that cus if u look at the bomex ad in any of the sport compact mags (i.e import tuner, turbo, etc.) and look at the 95-96 pic and the 97-98 pic..... they have the same headlights but the corners were never changed. i greatly appricate the help.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Fenders too I believe. The headlights are diff.....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yes fenders as well


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2003)

Try this, im thinking of doing this also

http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5406&highlight=kouki+conversion


----------



## nismo_whiteboi (Feb 5, 2003)

but in that pic that i am talking about in the magizines..... the 95 240sx keeps its original corners and the 97 keeps its original corners.....


----------



## thalegend (Aug 1, 2003)

nismo_whiteboi said:


> *but in that pic that i am talking about in the magizines..... the 95 240sx keeps its original corners and the 97 keeps its original corners..... *


 I know what your talking about... I have seen it, and I have questioned the same thing... he answered your question you need the side fenders as well to complete the conversion... The reason that 95 kept its Original corners is cause he didn't get the side fenders... and vice versa with the 97.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Is it possible to put the 97-98 front end on an 89? And by that I mean, is it like doing a 95-97 conversion or would there be nasty body mods needed? I just love that front end. 

I can't check that link out, for some reason I can't log onto that forum.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes, I have seen it done a couple of times. Even on a few integra's. I dont know how much work it takes but if you keep searching, you'll find someone that has done it.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

> but in that pic that i am talking about in the magizines..... the 95 240sx keeps its original corners and the 97 keeps its original corners.....


EWWWW, dont wreck a perfectly good car. If ya swap to 97 front get the blinkers/fenders changed too!

Besides i dont think it would match 100%


----------



## Uh247KiCkYnG (Sep 22, 2005)

I, too, wanted to do a 97-98 front end conversion on my stock 95 240sx. If anyone has a link to a store that supplies the parts, please reply back. Just to confirm a quick question, does the front bumper include fog lights or is that a jdm accessory?


----------



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

in an import tuner a while back, some tuner/customizer/legend/whatever (forgot his name) did the conversion from an 89 to a s14 silvia, and he said it took MASSIVE amounts of sculpting and customizing. way more then most could ever do to make it look even close to right


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

^ he's full of shit, it deffinitly is that hard.


----------



## APOTHEOS|S (Oct 15, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> ^ he's full of shit, it deffinitly is that hard.


Is or isn't? I am doing the s15 conversion on a s14, and I didn't know if the fenders are a bolt on affair or if they need to be molded. Anyone know? Also, are there Skyline rear fenders/wide-fenders for purchase?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

sorry, its NOT that hard, and just think about why a skyline fender w0ould ever be grafted into a 240 and that should answer your question.


----------



## 95niss240 (Apr 28, 2005)

*97 conversion*

i have a 95 240 and i switched front ends with my friend who has a 98 and if that is what you are talking about then you need the 97-98 headlights corner lights fenders grill bumper and the bumper support because the 97-98 is a little longer and the hood of course


----------



## 95niss240 (Apr 28, 2005)

97 conversion 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i have a 95 240 and i switched front ends with my friend who has a 98 and if that is what you are talking about then you need the 97-98 headlights corner lights fenders grill bumper and the bumper support because the 97-98 is a little longer and the hood of course


----------

